# Digital climate Control



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I was at pick n pull about a month ago and came across one of the digital climate control systems from a 93-94 maxima and i was wondering if it would be possible to retrofit my maxima with the standard climate control to accept the digital unit. that would be friggen sweet. any suggestions help


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

its easy all u have to do it..go to JY and find a maxima with digital climate control and pull digital unit and take all the big wiring harness behind dash and come home and swap with ur maxima done


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

burhangondal said:


> its easy all u have to do it..go to JY and find a maxima with digital climate control and pull digital unit and take all the big wiring harness behind dash and come home and swap with ur maxima done


NO!
you also need the fan control amp, the blend door motor, and some other odds and ends.
there is a whole write up on it by a gentleman known as craig brace. if you can find his site the answers are/were there


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

*here*



internetautomart said:


> NO!
> you also need the fan control amp, the blend door motor, and some other odds and ends.
> there is a whole write up on it by a gentleman known as craig brace. if you can find his site the answers are/were there


Craig Brace's page of Maxima stuff


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

seems easy but its not. a lot of parts are needed in order to make this work. Craig Brace and Michael Hudnell were or are still the first 2 3rd gen SE owners who made it work. its not just the unit but a lot wiring and sensors that are also required.


----------

